# New to Sailing



## gr8nurs1271 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can't wait for the new season to get started! We've put out boat to bed for the winter even though she's still in the water. It just feels so wrong! Hi, let me introduce myself. New to this forum and sort of new to sailing. We bought a boat, 1979 Catalina 30, in April and sailed her all summer off Atlantic City, NJ. I never imagined that I'd like sailing...guess what...I don't LIKE sailing, I LOVE it!!!!  We have three kids, two of whom HATE sailing. The baby (he's three) loves it though! He hoists the sails (pretend) when we are in port and just loves being on Daddy's boat! The two teenage girls could care less about sailing. I bet if we had a couple of teenage boy crewmembers, they'd change their tune. 
Anyway, I stumbled onto this site after reading a book my husband gave me for Christmas and saw there's a Women's board here. Not very active, but here nonetheless! I'm doing lots of virtual sailing to get through the winter. We're axiously awaiting spring although the weather here has been quite mild. In fact husband was sailing on December 15th...without me! I was stuck at work and couldn't get out of it. If I could, I would have been out there too! 

Gentle breezes to you all!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome, Collen.
The women on site do tend to be a little more sporadic in attendence than the males. They've probably got actual lives or something that interferes with their staying abreast of the latest in bottom paint.

The girls issue was just discussed here recently and, short of sending them done to the cryogenic storage facility, no real solutions were revealed. The addition of boys requires a delicate balance; sort of like the cookbook directions that tell you to boil the water first and you expedited things by adding the ingrediants and then brought to boil. I would recommend finding suitable boys, take them sailing and reasonably trained, and then expose them to the girls. At that point, they will either become useless to you or perhaps, show more interest in sailing than in the girls. If the latter, the girls may decide that all boys are worthless and swear them off. Not an all bad outcome, eh? Either way, keep the boys while letting the girls go to the mall. Proper foredeck performance by the boys can be rewarded by the never fails feeding method or, perhaps, limited exposure to aforementioned girls if they ever return from the mall. No matter, you've got crew!

Ah, the three year old! You've got one to mold. Various lengths of 3-strand line are an entirely appropriate Christmas gift-every year! Every kid should be able to make an eye splice by the time they go to school. That's the problem with American education, the parents aren't sending the kids to school with a grasp of the fundamentals. As time goes on, and thoughts turn to college expenses, you can get him splicing 2 in 1 line and he will not be for want.

I am lucky also in that my wife loves to sail. She says that she loves to garden also, but I have noticed that the gardening does not have the cathartic effect that sailing does. I find it useful to have an activity that she never says no to, enjoys immensely, and takes her mind off what I should actually be doing with the time instead. Enjoy!


----------



## engcon (Nov 16, 2006)

Light said:


> I am newly named Admiral (there are a lot of us who have this position on our boats... power in name only... lol) ,


My wife's title is Executive Officer. She really controls the boat.

Good Luck


----------



## gr8nurs1271 (Dec 31, 2006)

*The Admiral*

I made the mistake of picking up a t-shirt that said First Mate on it. Jack quickly informed me that Sean (our boy) is the first mate and I'm the Admiral! I said, well one thing's for sure...I better be the only Mate! LOL!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Colleen
I image every moment of the day to be sailing.... I grew up in florida and water was my life but the military life has taking me from sea to land for most of my adult life...but now with a 18yo gone and a 16yo in house... all I have been thinking about for the two years is being in the water sailing....but cash and job has hinder me from that dream.... even more so that my husband is not a water person.... and I am living 4 hours from sea in Atlanta GA.... but i will keep dreaming...keep reading and continue to do a lot of *virtual sailing *while i'll wait for the day that the wind will be upon my face..the rain will be running down my back and the that the spirit of the ocean will speak my name.... till then I will live in my virtual sailing world reading of people like you... Hang in there spring is around the corner... JOJO


----------



## plumley1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Collen,
I live in central Fl. Welcome! I have been sailing most of my life in small boats and now have a Venture 23. My husband was not much of water person but he knows I love the water . There is hope he now goes sailing with me and I feel he is starting enjoy it. He does tends to get a little seasick if it gets rough so I take it a little easy on him. Keep on sailing.
 Loretta V23


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I am terrified of sailing. 3 years laying on the floor when sails are up. Any help out there? I am a power boater. TrueBlues wife


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I am terrified of sailing. 3 years laying on the floor when sails are up. Any help out there? I am a power boater. TrueBlues wife


Are you really?? Or this is a joke??

If not, please let me know, I can get my wife to talk with you as she is wondefull at helping people learn to lose their fear of sailing!

Alex


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes Really! I hate it


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TBW-

Isn't a Nauticat 33 is basically a motor boat with some ability to sail... kind of like an oversized MacGregor with a nicer interior..


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

well c'mon over here honey, I've got a motorboat... you don't havta be asceered no more... 
here, drink this, it'll make you feel more comfy....


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Watch him ladies. He makes his boat slippery with Ploi Glow so you will fall into his trap


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

However - if you crank up your i-Pod, you can mess up his pacemaker long enough to escape.... 


> A study led by a US high school student has discovered that iPod music players can interfere with the proper functioning of heart pacemakers.The results of the study were presented Thursday at a meeting of the Heart Rhythm Society in Denver, Colorado, the Denver Post reported Friday.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, this i-pod thing has me cranked... I knew that 14 year old was trying to kill me. 

oh, and for the record... the cuban would have whats left of my manhood in a papersack if I took any action, no, thought about any action.... no, remembered any action that didn't include her...and only her.


----------

